# 10 more click pens



## Bill_LFW (Nov 1, 2016)

.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Nov 2, 2016)

@Bill_LFW Bill they Look great mate.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2016)

Bill, I've never seen half of those woods, beautiful work! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 2, 2016)

Great looking group of well turned and finished writing instruments.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 2, 2016)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 2, 2016)

Awesome!!! I love that gidgee!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## keepanionme (Nov 2, 2016)

Well done! What kit did you use?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice work Bill!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bill_LFW (Nov 3, 2016)

keepanionme said:


> Well done! What kit did you use?


craft supplies 10k gold click pen


----------

